# replacement lens JDT-9083 Lexan



## wishdad1 (May 18, 2021)

looking for 4 lenses for my canopy the numbers are
JDT-9083
SAE-W2
SAG-1PW-73
THANKS


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello wishdad1, welcome to the forum.

I doubt that you can find these from John Deere. Too old. You are going to have to find alternative replacement lights. Check with auto parts shops, horse trailer shops, etc. Also search the internet till you find something you like.


----------

